# ölürse ben de ölürüm



## FlyingBird

Ölürse ben de ölürüm. 

Can i ask why it's 'ölürüm' instead 'öleceğim' because here we wan't to say 'i will die'

Usually i know when to use 'ir/ır/ur/ür'... sufixes but sometimes it sound weird for me.


someone can explain it in this situation please?

şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## ancalimon

ölürs*e* ben de ölürüm (if he dies, I also would die)

öleceğim : I am going to die

ölürüm: I would die


----------



## FlyingBird

Her gün yüzerim=i swim every day
Her gün bir kitabı okurum=every day i read a book

But why it does not mean 'i would read/swim'?

İ understand what 'öleceğim' mean and 'acak/ecek' suffixes.


ellerine sağlık


----------



## stonerain

Because of her gun. Her gun gives habitual meaning to the sentence.

Her gün bir kitabı okurum.
Her gün bir kitap okurum.

Do you know the difference?

Cheers!


----------



## FlyingBird

stonerain said:


> Because of her gun. Her gun gives habitual meaning to the sentence.
> 
> Her gün bir kitabı okurum.
> Her gün bir kitap okurum.
> 
> Do you know the difference?
> 
> Cheers!


Her gün bir kitab*ı* okurum.* is correct i guess because of 'ı'


*öyle değil mi?


----------



## Rallino

No, both are correct.

kitabı = the book
kitap = a book

More on this in the following threads:
Accusative vs Nominative ?
-i Durumu / Accusative
Accusative case
Accusative case marker in plural
Accusative form: when to use it, when not to?
accusative vs. nominative — [Grammar]
Accusative with a plural object
Is ORALARI the accusative case?
Plural direct objects: nominative v. accusative


----------



## stonerain

FlyingBird said:


> Her gün bir kitab*ı* okurum.* is correct i guess because of 'ı'
> 
> 
> *öyle değil mi?



Yok benim demek istediğim. 
"Her gün bir kıtabı okurum" 'da benim anladığım her gün bir kitap seçip okuyor, hani her gün biraz kitap okuyor.
ama "Her gün bir kitap okurum" 'da ise ben adamın her gün bir kitap bitirdiğini anlıyorum.

Yani, yanlış mı anlıyorum?

Cheers!


----------



## MetinS

stonerain said:


> Yok benim demek istediğim.
> "Her gün bir kıtabı okurum" 'da benim anladığım her gün bir kitap seçip okuyor, hani her gün biraz kitap okuyor.
> ama "Her gün bir kitap okurum" 'da ise ben adamın her gün bir kitap bitirdiğini anlıyorum.
> 
> Yani, yanlış mı anlıyorum?
> 
> Cheers!



If you are talking about a definit quantity of book that you had chosen, you can say "her gün bir kitabı okurum"; that is, you are refering to one of those books.

"Her gün bir kitap okurum" would mean you have a habit or a capacity of reading one book every day.
If you say "Her gün kitap okurum" this means you are used to read book every day, no matter if you read a new book or you continue to read the book you began the day before.


----------



## MetinS

This is a stronger expression; you show how much you are attached to him/her. Shows that your fates are linked together. You also stress that this statement is true in any conditions and time.


----------

